# Bitchathane??



## cirque (Mar 16, 2007)

Every new shingled roof has atleast one strip applied to the perimeter so there is usually lots of scraps. Roofers like beer and greens.


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

man good luck... that's a bummer! Did you crazy both of them on that rock pile on the crux class 4 on the strech below the "sluff" section? I could of sworn I did the same... but my Burn held up. 

Mike K.
www.DirtyDozenCrew.BlogSpot.Com
Colorado White Water Rafting | Colorado Fly Fishing | Learn Whitewater Kayaking - Rocky Mountain Adventures


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I have lots of it kicking around. 6 inch rolls and 9 inch rolls. 

I will give it away freely, but I won't ship it. 

Roofers usually have it as do siding crews. As stated above, a 6 pack at the right jobsite would reap much bituthtane.

A common name for it is Grace Vyccor or ice and water shield. Protect-a-wrap is a knock off that may be fine, but is somewhat untested. DOesn't seem to stick to plywood quite as well.


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

actually spelled bituthene. they sell small rolls at most home improvement stores. the smallest rolls i have seen are a brand called "protecto wrap." it is about 3 inches wide and probably 25 to 30 feet on a roll. i don't know how much that costs, but it could be a lot easier than going to the liquor store purchasing beer and then driving around looking for a roofing project to bum some from. it isn't as sticky as some brands, but is stickier than some others.

the stickiest kind is "grace ice and water shield." this is the brand most commonly found on a construction site. you can only buy it in 3 foot wide rolls 100 feet long. it would probably be better for trying to patch your boat. if you use a hair dryer or heat gun, any brand will probably do.


----------



## sandoz (Jul 13, 2005)

Josh i take it you don't go back to junction anymore? My name is dave and I met you through marjo last year. Anyways their is a roll of ice and water shield at my girlfriends house if you do go back to gj. I could give directions and you could snag some!


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

vinyl mastic, a tape from 3M is what you really want. 
i'm not sure how adhesive grace's really is in a cold creek.
mastic is similar and proven to work. look for it at your home building center.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

hey, just FYI, grace ice & water isn't the same as vycor, I&W has internal threads that add strength & also seems to stick a little better.

grace is definately proven. Works great 

btw, I've got tons of it if anyone is passing through Empire G-town area.


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

I got a roll of 6" bituthane to waterproof some deck joists at Boulder Lumber, near 65th and Arapahoe. Wish I'd saved some for boat fixing. It wasn't too expensive for probably 25' roll.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

I've got bitchathane on one crack in my boat, and vinyl mastic on another. Both are holding up great, but the bitchathane is definitely stickier, and easier to apply, and easier to throw in a drybag for on river repair. I had to use aquaseal with the mastic, and the bitch I just slapped on and called it good.


----------



## dasunluva (Oct 13, 2003)

cgm, you and Copithorn man...you guys make plastic wince at the mention of kayaking :mrgreen: Do you have some bitchathane, bitchushane, bithashanehneh, striaghtupbitch...uhhh...stickytarpaper laying around that I can use? Otherwise I might have to send a ninja cow after you.


----------

